# On a positive note...



## Robert Truelove (Oct 6, 2007)

With all the concern over Federal Vision...is it just me or has FV seemed to have lost a tremendous amount of steam over the last year? Does anyone else perceive that this is something that is 'on its way out'?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Oct 6, 2007)

The elect won't be deceived, God will preserve them so the wolves will have no affect on the believer's understanding of the gospel, that I think you have seen indeed.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2007)

It didn't have a lot of steam to begin with. It was blown out of proportion by a few Presbyteries (not saying their critiques aren't accurate--I think there is much truth to them). It was a microcosm of several small denominations with a very small Reformed world. That is empirically obvious. The Reformed world is tiny to begin with. The FV was a tiny section of a tiny section.


----------

